# White Smoke Toolbar



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I've got something called a pup that malwarebytes keeps finding over and over located in white smoke toolbar\ chrome

Do I need to get rid of white smoke toolbar? How to do that? And what is a white smoke toolbar? I removed google chrome ad it doesn't seem to have made any difference.

Another question. I removed AVG from my computer and replaced it with ESET nod 32. I still have a little box on my toolbar that says "AVG secure search" How do I get rid of that?

If I try to do a windows update, it tells me I am not connected to the internet, so something seems to be blocking my access to update.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

After searching for white smoke toolbar I seem to find it associated with/being a virus.

Have you ran an anti-virus scan yet? 

Search for whitesmoke toolbar virus to see various forums and posts about it.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I got a "root kit" that waltzed right in past AVG antivirus. It wants to send out a lot of stuff, which ESET (newly installed) is blocking, and it keeps redirecting me to websites I don't want. It's nasty. It disabled Malwarebytes. It won't allow any windows updates.

I had someone who knows more about computers than I do (which isn't hard) work on my computer. He removed some hidden files, ran some anti-malware, and announced I'd have to have my computer wiped.

OK, all the disks sent by Dell with the computer did not include a disk for Windows.

I ended up buying the software insurance from Dell, and their tech worked on my computer for about 3 hours. Ran Super Anti Spyware. exe. Ran HiJack This (doesn't look like it's for people who don't know what they are doing). Ran Smit Fraud Fix.exe set on "killing process".

Ran [email protected] in safe mode. The computer would not connect to the internmet in safe mode, so I followed directions over the phone.

The tech says I'll have to have my computer wiped, so she is mailing me the disks with windows and she'll sit there and run me through how to do it on the phone.

Expensive, but if I consider the cost of buying windows and if I'd paid a local tech $100 an hour to work on the computer, the insurance doesn't look so bad. It also covers every computer, which is 4, in this household.

I had a second computer tuned up, since it was covered, so I had 2 computers treated.

5 years without paying for the insurance saved a bundle, then buy it when needed.

But serious advice: keep your files backed up some place off the computer. You never know if you are going to lose everything on the computer at some point. I've got my files on a separate drive, so I will be able to reinstall them after the computer is wiped clean.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

To be honest, this could easily be fixed. But as you said, it'd either require someone here helping you out for hours, or paying a tech somewhere to help you. I would recommend backing up all your stuff and then formatting and reloading.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

oregon woodsmok said:


> , ran some anti-malware, and announced I'd have to have my computer wiped.
> 
> OK, all the disks sent by Dell with the computer did not include a disk for Windows.
> 
> I


Most Dell's (depending on age) have a factory restore image which is hidden on the hard drive which why they don't supply Windows install CD/DVD's with the initial pc purchase. You may want to call Dell and confirm this instead of waiting for the install media to be sent to you.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Did you update to AVG's latest version??? I got hit by a drive by virus last month... there was a huge update on AVG >100Mb and I couldn't download it during the day, had to wait till the FAP Free period after 1AM. Forgot about it, and went another day... and got hit. I'm thinking my AVG program had expired, I didn't update when I was s'posed to, and got punished for my laxness.

Spent a few hours, dl'd a fix on another computer, booted to the USB drive, and got her fixed.

Kung's idea was my 'back up plan' if I couldn't 'figure it out'. I was going to replace the HD, then use the current HD in an exterior USB case and strip the data, and reformat.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks Texican. Yes, I keep my virus and windows up to date. I am very careful where I travel on the internet and I never open links. It's a dangerous world out there in the ether. 

Fortunately, I have all my important files and photos stored externally, so (touch wood) I'll be able to reintroduce them after the computer has been wiped clean. I guess if any of those files are infected, I can always wipe the computer again.

I guess I've been really lucky. All these years of cruising around the internet and this is the first time my computer has caught something that can't be removed by some sort of removal tool.

Kung, the virus removal thread on this forum was very useful. Unfortunately, it didn't do the job this time. I'm sure it works most of the time, though, and it would be a huge savings to be able to fix the computer without having to pay someone to do it. The directions are easy to follow.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

You're correct; I believe the thread itself does say it'll work for most virus infections.

Unfortunately there ARE times when even I will simply back up and then reload a computer because it simply takes less time and ENSURES a clean computer.


----------

